# i am totally buying stock in this



## colddigger (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## OGIGA (Jul 1, 2007)

What a weird, weird movie...


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jul 13, 2007)

Any of you lot see the Hilton Hotel sale?

Shares went from 26p (12ish cents) to £13.70 each! I dont know what percentage increase that was..but wow!


----------

